# Boneless Leg O' Lamb w/ Qview



## solaryellow (Aug 24, 2009)

Let me qualify this by saying I have never been a fan of lamb. I like it when mixed with beef and turned into a gyro but have never liked it any other way. That all changed this weekend. Wifey asked me to throw a lamb on with the brisket and meatloaf this weekend so after scouring many threads in this forum I came up with a rub. My rub consisted of rosemary, oregano, garlic powder, sea salt, and fresh ground pepper. I then stuffed the leg with cloves of garlic. It then went on the smoker using hickory chunks and apple chips until it hit an internal temp of 140*. 

I am now a fan of lamb. I even surprised myself by slicing off a second piece without thinking about it. Thanks for the inspiration folks!


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 24, 2009)

Man that looks delicious, I have never really liked lamb but if that tasted as good as it looks I think I would like it too...


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Aug 24, 2009)

MMMMMM!!! That looks so tasty!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Points for trying something you thought you didn't like!
"An open mind lets more of the thin blue smoke in!"
A wise man once said that.
Good job!
SOB


----------



## bluefrog (Aug 24, 2009)

That lamb looks great!  I love lamb and smoke it, grill it etc frequently.  Congratulations on discovering a new dish that you enjoy.  My motto has always been "I'll try any dish Twice" if I didn't like it the first time it might have been poorly prepared.

Scott


----------



## txbbqman (Aug 24, 2009)

Nice looking lamb


----------



## bigtrain74 (Aug 24, 2009)

Great looking lamb!!! I hope to do one of these sometime soon!!! Nice work!


----------



## ronp (Aug 24, 2009)

Nice looking Lamb.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I have made 4 and the first 3 Carol thought it was beef and loved it. The last one she must have seen the label and wouldn't eat it after finding out it was lamb.


----------



## solaryellow (Aug 24, 2009)

You got caught Ron? Great story though.


----------



## rivet (Aug 24, 2009)

Man, that's some great looking lamb! Congratulations on a job well done! Mrs Rivet won't let me smoke the ones in our freezer 'cause she says they're hers and she wants them the usual way~ roasted in the oven


----------



## uncle_lar (Aug 24, 2009)

nice lamb  for sure!
one of my favorite smokes


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 24, 2009)

The 2 fat kids that live in my house love lamb any way I grill it, smoke it, or no there's no other way. So solar that is some really good looking lamb you have there 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





for not thinking you wouldn't like it. You said last night that you put a whole head of garlic in it so I had second thoughts but it looks really.
Hey Rivet you should pull a Ron on your wife and tell hers it's beef.


----------



## salbaje gato (Aug 24, 2009)

great looking lamb, i've cooked a few, and had to learn not to overcook em.  140 is where i'ts at  thanks for sharin. wildcat


----------



## patcap (Aug 24, 2009)

Man I gotta stop looking at these forums until I'm done with my weight loss!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









  That REALLY looks good!  My mouth is watering and I just ate dinner!!!


----------



## fourthwind (Aug 25, 2009)

Looks fantastic.  I love lamb, and I will have to put this on the to do list.


----------



## isutroutbum (Sep 17, 2009)

Wow - that looks really, really good! I've got a leg in the freezer I've got to get smoked. Thanks for the motivation!


----------



## savannahsmoker (Nov 15, 2009)

Great looking lamb.  What temperture did you smoke at?


----------



## solaryellow (Nov 15, 2009)

225* or thereabouts.


----------



## meateater (Nov 28, 2009)

I love lamb but never smoked any. Going on my list.


----------



## cman95 (Nov 28, 2009)

Bootiful lamb you have there. I got to smoke one, but not alot of places to purchase in SE Texas. I eat lamb overseas and think it is great. Good job!!


----------



## butch321 (Nov 28, 2009)

Going to have to try it never had lamb.


----------



## treegje (Nov 29, 2009)

Wow excellent job


----------



## jerseyhunter (Dec 1, 2009)

Awesome, I'm eating a homemade gyro now. That's what made me think of checking this out.  I do my legolamb similar.


----------

